# are there places where you can't dive?



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

Just curious. I'm just getting the itch to learn how to dive, and I was wondering if some places were off limits.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Mainly - fishing piers/bridges, and main navigation channel. Private ponds/springs are by permission only of course. Local laws may apply in different locations. There are more rules for spear fishing.
I have run into very few places that I would WANT to dive, that I legally could not.
There are 3 new public reefs for shore diving here in Pensacola, as well as the old pier reef,and the Ft. Pickens Jetties....so you can always have a place to go. Boat diving is the best though....and that is just up to what GPS numbers you can get your hands on.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> There are 3 new public reefs for shore diving here in Pensacola, as well as the old pier reef,and the Ft. Pickens Jetties....so you can always have a place to go. Boat diving is the best though....and that is just up to what GPS numbers you can get your hands on.


I know the Portofino and Park West reefs, but not sure I know about the third one...? Also, the old pier reef... Is that just the site of the old pier? Or was it moved to make a reef? I'm in the same boat as the OP, I don't have one. So I'm up for any new shore dives I can find!


----------

